

Steve Sinofsky to advise Box - shivalry
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/29/steven-sinofsky-joins-enterprise-cloud-storage-firm-box-as-an-official-advisor/

======
ericmsimons
This must be a slap in the face for msft - Box has been publicly shaming them
for years, and now one of their former top execs has seemingly switched sides.

